Ask HN: Do I have the right to delete an account someone created with my email? - ryanram
======
kirankn
I face this problem all the time. It's idiotic for people to put someone
else's email id. This causes a lot of spam. However, I typically try to give
them a chance to correct. If the spam still persists, I just go ahead and
delete the a/c.

------
kirankn
Besides, it would mean that the service (website) is so bad that they do not
verify email ownership before allowing creation of the a/c with this email id.

------
qqqqqqqqqqqq23
Is there an option to just change the email address? Change it to mailinator.

------
pwg
We are not lawyers. You have a legal question. Find a lawyer, consult with the
lawyer.

------
phoncible
If it's someone you know, check with them beforehand.

~~~
greenyoda
It's most probably some random person who has a similar e-mail address, and
they mis-typed it. For example, john.smith7@gmail.com mistakenly typed
john.smith8@gmail.com.

------
jenkstom
I seriously doubt it.

